
How much should you charge for your Software-as-a-Service tool? - skynode
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/how-much-should-you-charge-for-your-software-as-a-service-tool-45595f49a990
======
skynode
I think this is an important contribution to the discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13840282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13840282)

